# Bulk up roids help



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, my first post.

i'm 5.11, 75 kilo, looking to bulk up more.

First time steroid user.

Will use

Deca Durabolin

3 x 100 mg Amps

Quantity : 2

Sustanon

3 x 250mg amps

Quantity : 2

All I could afford at mo. Any advise about what dosage should use and frequency?

Will I see any gains on this amount? Was this a good choice?

Any advice greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

> I got
> 
> Deca Durabolin
> 
> ...


3 weeks worth to some, less for others, not enough


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

if diet and training are in place and you have trained for a good few years and reached your potential, gear is your option... if not get these sorted and forget about steroids as they will do nothing.

to answer your question....

ditch the deca and get more sus take 500mg a week(2amps, one shot mon, 2nd shot thur) and run for 8 to 10weeks,

have you heard of pct by anychance?????


----------



## UkManchester (Jul 7, 2008)

75kg @ 5' 11' aint much mate, im sure you gain much more natty with a good diet, but if want to start a cycle do 250mg mon/thu as gym rat said, but dont start until you have everything sorted, post up your diet & training mate


----------



## UkManchester (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

AntWarrior said:


> Hi, my first post.
> 
> i'm 5.11, 75 kilo, looking to bulk up more.
> 
> ...


No mate, you probably won't see any gains at all.

You don't have enough to run a cycle.

You are probably not eating enough, given your stats.

How long have you been training? What does your daily calorie intake consist of? If your not eating enough to grow naturally then steroids won't work.


----------



## morriskersh (Sep 25, 2008)

hello people sus250 and deca with dianabol tabs is good **** its done the job for me any 1 who says its not needs to do some resarch lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

morriskersh said:


> hello people sus250 and deca with dianabol tabs is good **** its done the job for me any 1 who says its not needs to do some resarch lol


Good informative first post :thumb:


----------



## morriskersh (Sep 25, 2008)

my gains have been unreal i do 2 sus250 and 2 dec a week and 10 dianabol a day ive had gra results i carnt folt it


----------



## morriskersh (Sep 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## morriskersh (Sep 25, 2008)

how do i put my pic on can any 1 tell me pl thx


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for your answers. everyone really helpfull.

re diet>>

Iv'e been training for two years, I have 3 eggs breakfast, meat and rice dinner. Small protein meal 1 hour before training ( eg fish ) then full meal after. Pretty much the same every day with snacks inbetween.

I can't seem to put on much more wieght...

Gym rat>> do you mean pct as in using something to bring testosterone back to normal after the cycle? Is this very important??


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

You've been training for 2 years, 5"11 and just over 11 stone?

You need to get your diet sorted ASAP mate. Check out the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.



AntWarrior said:


> do you mean pct as in using something to bring testosterone back to normal after the cycle? Is this very important??


PCT is very important mate.

Steroids are not like magic beans that will make you grow like a beanstalk over night. I know it's not what you want to hear but.. You need get your diet and training sorted before you even think about touching gear IMO mate.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Re, post#6, i totally agree with sylar, unless you sort your diet, IE, double what you are eating now, you will be very dissapointed with your gains, steroids only work to build muscle with a strong diet of at least 3500 cals ED.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

tbh with those stats you must be able to put more weight on naturally you arent eating anywhere near enough, it 90% what goes in your mouth not your ar5e...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> it 90% what goes in your mouth not your ar5e...


tell that to jw007 and tinytom !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i'm surprised that took so long  !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> i'm surprised that took so long  !!!


ha ha, you left yourself wide open with that one mate!


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

ok thanks, 3500 callories a day it is! Thanks again all


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, my gym routine is sorted and assuming my diet is now ok.... I get more sust to run a 8 week course. And Clomid for PCT. Can I use the small amount of deca I have without getting ED problems? Would I get ED problems If I ran the Deca with Sust? I know, perhaps I should have done more research before hand. And perhaps this post should have been in another section, thinking about it. Thanks


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Mate here is a diet plan stick to it and if it dont put weight on you then you can cut my eye lashes off.

meal 1 - shake

Meal 2 - 3 eggs, porridge

Meal 3 - tuna (in brine), pasta (wholemeal mixed with spinich trotole pasta)

Meal 4 - some kinda of meat ;turkey, steak, chicken breast with brocolli (essential food) and jacket patato

Meal 5 - shake

Meal 6 - some kinda of meat ;turkey, steak, chicken breast with brocolli and new patato's

Meal 7 - 3 eggs

Meal 8 - shake

If i were you I wouldnt touch steroids at this moment. I didnt touch steroids untill I had put on 4 stone without steroids.

This is my diet I write out for a freind the other day, so I just copied and pasted it thats why it is written the way it is. This is not all I eat as I love my chocolate and other stuff when not trying to be lean


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

AntWarrior said:


> Ok, my gym routine is sorted and assuming my diet is now ok.... I get more sust to run a 8 week course. And Clomid for PCT. Can I use the small amount of deca I have without getting ED problems? Would I get ED problems If I ran the Deca with Sust? I know, perhaps I should have done more research before hand. And perhaps this post should have been in another section, thinking about it. Thanks


Is this a p1ss take:confused1: Diet and training sorted in 3 days, how much weight have you put on in the 3 days:rockon:

what you wanna do is run the hard work with standardflexer diet for at least another 2 years imho, incidentally how old are you?


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for diet plan, incidentally I'm 34. Been training for 2 years. Lose weight very quickly due to hi metabolism. Used to weigh a lot less 2 years ago, but been hovering around the 75k mark for a long time now. Without going into too much detail, I max out 4 times a week down the gym. Mainly larger weights, Minimal cardio. From the looks of it maybe I should be eating more, looking at the diet posted ( and i thought I ate a lot).

I am now eating a lot more especially good inbetween meal snacks. definately 3500 calories a day, and more good carbs.

Considering my age, and the length of time I had been training so far, this is why I thought it might be an idea to kick start my weight to another level and then try to maintain the gains naturally after the cycle.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

romper stomper said:


> 3 weeks worth to some, less for others, not enough


fuk me, this would last JW half an hour....pmsl


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

standardflexer said:


> Mate here is a diet plan stick to it and if it dont put weight on you then you can cut my eye lashes off.
> 
> meal 1 - shake
> 
> ...


Mate, that is the pits...


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Mate, that is the pits...


Sorry mate I dont know that phrase lol explain.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

standardflexer said:


> Sorry mate I dont know that phrase lol explain.


Its too vague mate, needs some more EFA's, and amounts IMO.


----------

